# Group Buy on Acrylester Blanks - CLOSED



## hilltopper46 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi:

I'd like to step up and do a group buy on the acrylester blanks from Woodturningz http://woodturningz.com/InlaceAcrylesterPenBlanks.aspx.  I talked to Jeff at Woodturningz on Thursday afternoon, and he said that the highest price per blank would be $2.25, if we order 100 blanks.  I am estimating (for now) a cost including shipping to me of $2.50 (although I think this will come down).  I have put together a estimated cost chart at http://www.omanopa.com/book1.htm - there is a number of blanks listed to the left and a total in the next-to-last right column.  The right column is a price-per-blank figured with all the costs included. If I come up with a better estimate, shipping included to me, I will update that link. I will tell you when to paypal me or send me a check.

I believe I can get up to 18 blanks in a small priority box/envelope.  Over 18 needs to go in the large box. These figures are reflected in the cost estimation chart.

I think if we move on this quickly we can get it turned around before the Priority Mail price hike in May (17?), so I will cut this off at 6:00 AM Central time on April 21. If I haven't received your payment by Monday evening, April 23, I will take you off the list and order the blanks on April 24.

You can either reply to this post with the number of each blank you want, or email me privately through my profile.

This is my first group buy, so be gentle with me please  - I think I've thought of everything, but am concerned I may have forgotten something.

A reminder: PLEASE don't post your email address in your reply to this post.  I will communicate with you and get that from you through a private email.

Here's a list of the blanks:
Number	CatNo	Description|	Number Ordered
1	PBIA01	Bronze and Orange|9
2	PBIA02	Bronze and Violet|11
3	PBIA03	Crushed Yellow|5
4	PBIA04	Deep Purple|13
5	PBIA05	Crushed Cranberry|11
6	PBIA06	Sparkle Gold|5
7	PBIA07	Bronze|8
8	PBIA08	Violet|13
9	PBIA09	Red Russet|12
10	PBIA10	Crushed Mud|12
11	PBIA11	Golden Black|9
12	PBIA12	Golden Orange|9
13	PBIA13	Aqua|8
14	PBIA14	Golden Red|10
15	PBIA15	Pink|9
16	PBIA16	Red Pearl|5
17	PBIA17	Golden Gray|9
18	PBIA18	Blue Pearl|3
19	PBIA19	Blue|4
20	PBIA20	Crushed Silver|4
21	PBIA21	Ocean Mist|19
23	PBIA23	Black Violet|9
24	PBIA24	Molten Metal|28
25	PBIA25	White Pearl and Black Olive|6
26	PBIA26	White Pearl|8
27	PBIA27	Mauve Coral|2
28	PBIA28	Black Olive|7
29	PBIA29	Pink Sky|5
30	PBIA30	Golden Violet|10
31	PBIA31	Patriotic Swirl|13
32	PBIA32	Pretty Blue|8
33	PBIA33	Holiday Swirl|5
35	PBIA35	Dyna Blue|6
36	PBIA36	Champions (Blue and White)|6
37	PBIA37	Cherries Jubilee|8
43	PBIA43	Froggy Burgandy|3
47	PBIA47	Blank and Gold|22
49	PBIA49	Green and Gold|15
50	PBIA50	Blue and Gold|18
51	PBIA51	Bronze and Gold|8
60	PBIA60	Black Peacock|5
61	PBIA61	Violet and Pink|12
62	PBIA62	Tangerine and Gold|5
63	PBIA63	Copper|17

----------------------------------------
April 11, 2007 

**Corrected catalog number for 'Dyna Blue' (number 35)**

This Group Buy will happen - I have commitments for well over the 100 blank 'minimum'.
-----------------------------------------
Update April 14, 2007

Ed4Copies - 88 blanks (paid)
Blind_Squirrel - 18 (paid)
rcarman - 16 (revised)(paid)
hoff58 -35 (revised)(paid)
SnakeCharmer - 10 (paid)
eastern47 - 20 (revised) (paid)
stevers - 10 (paid)
dennish - 9 (paid)
Marc Phillips - 18 (paid)
Roy99664 - 10 (paid)
bradbn4 - 50 (paid)
Oklahoman - 40 (paid)
Lynn Livingston - 18 (paid)
Steve B - 20
Anthony at PenWorks - 20 (paid)
Rochester - 10 (paid)
Hilltopper46 (me) - 22

That's a total 414 blanks.
--------------------
Update April 14, 2007


I revised the price per blank down to 2.38 per blank.  Monty said that is what his final price ended up as last October when his did this group buy.  Monty also convinced me that the VCR type box (for $4.05 shipping) will hold 20 blanks so the price sheet reflects that. If you ordered 18 blanks and want to add a couple to fill the '20' box that is OK - let me know.

-------------------------
Update April 17, 2007
I just sent PMs to all those who have ordered with the total and an email address to remit the PayPal funds to. Just a few days left to participate.

-------------------------
Update April 21, 2007

I need to close this out today.  Total of 414 blanks.  Thanks to all.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 7, 2007)

Tony,

Do I count right, there are 45 colors available??

I'll take two of each to get you started.


----------



## Monty (Apr 8, 2007)

Tony - I did a buy like this back in October. Ended up with over 600 blanks. Email sent with what my costs were.


----------



## stevers (Apr 8, 2007)

Like the cost chart, awesome idea.
As soon as you get more details, deff cost for one, I am going to try to p;ace an order for 18. (or what ever fits in the $4.05 box)


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Apr 9, 2007)

Tony,

I would like three each of the following:

PBIA08 Violet
PBIA04 Deep Purple
PBIA13 Aqua
PBIA15 Pink
PBIA50 Blue and Gold
PBIA61 Violet and Pink

Shoot me your PP info and the cost when you are ready.

Thanks! []


----------



## bigworm (Apr 9, 2007)

I was looking at getting some also. Let me know what the final price will be fore sure and I should be in for 20+ or so.


----------



## rcarman (Apr 10, 2007)

4 PBIA04 Deep Purple| 2
24 PBIA24 Molten Metal| 2
31 PBIA31 Patriotic Swirl| 1
15 PBIA15 Pink| 1
49 PBIA49 Green and Gold| 1
50 PBIA50 Blue and Gold| 2
47 PBIA47 Black and Gold| 1
32 PBIA32 Pretty Blue| 1
51 PBIA51 Bronze and Gold| 1
8 PBIA08 Violet| 2
26 PBIA26 White Pearl| 1
36 PBIA36 Champions (Blue and White)| 1

****Revised Total 16
I think the revised total will be 43.70.  Let me know if it is not figured corectly.  Thanks.

Just send PayPal info and cost when things are ready to go.  Thanks.


----------



## hoff58 (Apr 11, 2007)

Here is my order. I will pay via paypal. Please let me know the total. Please note #34-35.

4 PBIA04 Deep Purple| 2
8 PBIA08 Violet| 1
9 PBIA09 Red Russet| 1
13 PBIA13 Aqua| 1
15 PBIA15 Pink| 1
17 PBIA17 Golden Gray| 1
21 PBIA21 Ocean Mist| 2
23 PBIA23 Black Violet| 1
29 PBIA29 Pink Sky| 2
30 PBIA30 Golden Violet| 1
31 PBIA31 Patriotic Swirl| 2
32 PBIA32 Pretty Blue| 1
33 PBIA33 Holiday Swirl| 1
34 PBIA34 Dyna Blue| 1       *****On the web site it is showing this
                        Inlace Acrylester Pen Blank #35 - Dyna Blue
37 PBIA37 Cherries Jubilee| 1
47 PBIA47 Blank and Gold| 1
49 PBIA49 Green and Gold| 1
50 PBIA50 Blue and Gold| 2
61 PBIA61 Violet and Pink| 1
62 PBIA62 Tangerine and Gold| 1

Total - 25


----------



## hilltopper46 (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for the correction on the Dyna Blue blank - I have corrected the first post.


----------



## SnakeCharmer (Apr 13, 2007)

I would like the following....

4 PBIA04 Deep Purple| 1
6 PBIA06 Sparkle Gold| 1
24 PBIA24 Molten Metal| 2
31 PBIA31 Patriotic Swirl| 2
47 PBIA47 Blank and Gold| 2
50 PBIA50 Blue and Gold| 2

Total of 10 blanks.... e-mail me with final cost and I will paypal you..... Fred


----------



## eastern47 (Apr 13, 2007)

Tony, please put me down for the following:

1 PBIA 1 bronze & orange
2 PBIA 2 bronze & violet
3 PBIA 1 crushed yellow
5 PBIA 1 crushed cranberry
10 PBIA 1 crushed mud
17 PBIA 2 golden gray
30 PBIA 2 golden violet
31 PBIA 2 patriotic swirl
47 PBIA 3 black & gold
49 PBIA 3 green & gold

total: 18 blanks, let me know the final cost and I'll paypal you. thanks, John


----------



## stevers (Apr 13, 2007)

Tony, Let me have one each of the fallowing; 
08,21,25,26,32,35,47,49,50,61.
Total 10
10, $23.80, $4.05, $1.11, Total $28.96.

Sent you a PM


----------



## Marc Phillips (Apr 14, 2007)

Heya Tony

Here's what I want.....

8 PBIA08 Violet| 3
21 PBIA21 Ocean Mist| 3
23 PBIA23 Black Violet| 3
24 PBIA24 Molten Metal| 3
30 PBIA30 Golden Violet| 3
36 PBIA36 Champions (Blue and White)| 3

Email sent... and thanks.


----------



## Roy99664 (Apr 15, 2007)

Tony, 
I would like 1 each of the following:
01; 08; 11; 21; 29; 47; 49; 50; 51; 62
Send me the PayPal info.
Thanks


----------



## bradbn4 (Apr 15, 2007)

This should bump the total pen blank numbers up a bit

1 PBIA01 Bronze and Orange| 2
2 PBIA02 Bronze and Violet| 2
5 PBIA05 Crushed Cranberry| 2
7 PBIA07 Bronze| 2
11 PBIA11 Golden Black| 2
17 PBIA17 Golden Gray| 2
20 PBIA20 Crushed Silver| 2
21 PBIA21 Ocean Mist| 2
23 PBIA23 Black Violet| 2
24 PBIA24 Molten Metal| 10
25 PBIA25 White Pearl and Black Olive| 2
28 PBIA28 Black Olive| 2
47 PBIA47 Blank and Gold| 2
49 PBIA49 Green and Gold| 2
50 PBIA50 Blue and Gold| 2
51 PBIA51 Bronze and Gold| 2
63 PBIA63 Copper|10

Total 50 pen blanks
Line 50   =&gt;  $119.00+$8.10+$3.99=$131.09 

- Thats a lot of pen blanks 
e-mail me if the numbers look good & paypal info
Bradbn4


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 15, 2007)

Tony, I would like the following:

 PBIA03 Crushed Yellow| 2
 PBIA07 Bronze| 2
 PBIA09 Red Russet| 2
 PBIA10 Crushed Mud| 3
 PBIA11 Golden Black| 2
 PBIA13 Aqua| 2
 PBIA15 Pink| 2
 PBIA16 Red Pearl| 2
 PBIA17 Golden Gray| 2
 PBIA19 Blue| 2
 PBIA21 Ocean Mist| 2
 PBIA24 Molten Metal| 3
 PBIA30 Golden Violet| 2
 PBIA32 Pretty Blue| 2
 PBIA33 Holiday Swirl| 2
 PBIA49 Green and Gold| 2
 PBIA60 Black Peacock| 2
 PBIA61 Violet and Pink| 2
 PBIA63 Copper| 2
For a total of 40 blanks, according to the chart will be $106.60 shipped Please send me a paypal invioce and I will pay ASAP and thanks for doing this.


----------



## hoff58 (Apr 15, 2007)

I would like to add the following to my order:
14 PBIA14 Golden Red| 1  ***
12 PBIA12 Golden Orange| 4
35 PBIA35 Dyna Blue| 2
32 PBIA32 Pretty Blue| 1
28 PBIA28 Black Olive| 2  ***

Thanks,
hoff58
please let me know the total and I will paypal it to you.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 17, 2007)

Tony,paypal sent and thanks for doing this.


----------



## stevers (Apr 17, 2007)

Tony, payment sent. Thanks.


----------



## Tuba707 (Apr 18, 2007)

When does this group buy close?


----------



## edman2 (Apr 18, 2007)

Joel,
It's in the middle of the first post. 21st I believe.


----------



## SteveB (Apr 18, 2007)

Appreciate the offer and hard work- I would like 
2-PB1A02
1-PB1A04
2-PB1A10
1-PB1A16
4-PB1A21
2-PB1A24
2-PB1A49
3-PB1A61
2-PB1A26
1-PB1A18
Total- 20 blanks- please send Pal Pal info Thanks again


----------



## Rochester (Apr 19, 2007)

Tony,  

I would like 4 #31, 3 #47, 3 #50.  10 Total  Should be 28.96.  E-mail me an invoice.  Thanks

Dale (rochester)


----------



## SteveB (Apr 19, 2007)

Tony- I sent an email to you I cannt get my PalPay straightened out, I changed jobs and have to change to my new email address, I went up tp Publix( food store in Tampa)and I will send it to you in the mail tomorrow, please send me your address- Sorry for any inconvienence


----------



## hilltopper46 (Apr 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SteveB_
> <br />Tony- I sent an email to you I cannt get my PalPay straightened out, I changed jobs and have to change to my new email address, I went up tp Publix( food store in Tampa)and I will send it to you in the mail tomorrow, please send me your address- Sorry for any inconvienence



Steve - I sent you a couple PMs with my address.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Apr 25, 2007)

I got an email from Jeff at Woodturningz today that all the blanks were shipped to me today.  

I am in PA on business.  At the rate that United Airlines is moving they may beat me home!


----------



## hilltopper46 (Apr 28, 2007)

Here they are!!  60 plus pounds of pen blanks.  Guess what I'll be doing today.  Hopefully we'll begin shipping on Monday.


----------



## Monty (Apr 28, 2007)

Now the fun begins.[][][]


----------



## hoff58 (Apr 30, 2007)

Received order today. Thanks so much for doing this and lightning fast shipping.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 30, 2007)

Me also!!!!![]





> _Originally posted by hoff58_
> <br />Received order today. Thanks so much for doing this and lightning fast shipping.


----------



## eastern47 (Apr 30, 2007)

Tony, received the order today. Thanks, John


----------



## Rochester (Apr 30, 2007)

Tony,
Blanks came today.  Thanks
Dale


----------



## rcarman (Apr 30, 2007)

Got mine today, good job and thanks.


----------



## SteveB (Apr 30, 2007)

Got mine today as well, great job, thanks for all the extra effort


----------



## bradbn4 (Apr 30, 2007)

monster box was on the steps, It looks like they all arrived - - now to find 50 pen kits or so I can use these nice pen blanks - - 

Good job, and thanks!

Bradbn4 -- still having fun in colorado


----------



## SnakeCharmer (May 1, 2007)

Order came today...... thanks


----------



## Marc Phillips (May 2, 2007)

Got 'em.... thanks for setting this up and delivering....


----------



## stevers (May 2, 2007)

Got them today, thanks for all your hard work.


----------

